# Looking for some juices



## PuffPastry (18/1/17)

Hi Guys. 

just a question....theres a few juice flavors ive been thinking of and wondering if they have actually been made and where i could get some (or similar)

Oreo? im a huge cookie fan when it comes to juices so yeah....
lemon and lime? been looking around but havent found anything at any stands...
some kind of jelly beans or jelly tots flavor? 

If you guys know where i could source some of these or similar please let me know. the vendors dont matter.


----------



## PsychoFluffy (14/2/17)

Hey! For sour jelly tots try Neon Creme by Cosmic Fog. Don't know of a lemon/lime combo but Opus do a Lime milkshake that I've heard good things about. Orion do a lemon which isn't bad, I think it's Galaxy. Hope that isn't too useless. I'd recommend going to a store with testers before forking out dough


----------



## BumbleBee (14/2/17)

@Blends Of Distinction has Zesty Berry which might scratch the lemon/lime itch. Also check out @Mike's Mega Mixes - Lime Party

As for cookies, The Milkman - Milky O's (Imported) is a chocolate cookies and milk. For probably the best local buttery buiscuit awesomeness try Mikes Mega Mixes - Biscuit Dreams, still one of my favourites

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fuzz (15/2/17)

BumbleBee said:


> @Blends Of Distinction has Zesty Berry which might scratch the lemon/lime itch. Also check out @Mike's Mega Mixes - Lime Party
> 
> As for cookies, The Milkman - Milky O's (Imported) is a chocolate cookies and milk. For probably the best local buttery buiscuit awesomeness try Mikes Mega Mixes - Biscuit Dreams, still one of my favourites



+1 on Zesty Berry, the citrus and berry notes are amazing together 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (15/2/17)

PuffPastry said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> just a question....theres a few juice flavors ive been thinking of and wondering if they have actually been made and where i could get some (or similar)
> 
> ...


You can find awesome lemon and lime at clyrolinx.co.za speak to @Geoff


----------

